# Background reading for WLC 139 from John Davenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2019)

The answer to question 139 of the Westminster Larger Catechism ("What are the sins forbidden in the seventh commandment?") tells us that the "allowing, tolerating, keeping of stews, and resorting to them" is forbidden by this precept of the Decalogue. On this subject, the Westminster divines broke with Thomas Aquinas who thought that the toleration of brothels was a necessary evil (see our discussion in this thread). Bishop John Davenant's commentary on Colossians (one of the greatest ever commentaries on a single book of Holy Scripture) provides us with some background reading for understanding the rationale of the Westminster divines on the subject: John Davenant on the duty of suppressing brothels.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jun 9, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The answer to question 139 of the Westminster Larger Catechism ("What are the sins forbidden in the seventh commandment?") tells us that the "allowing, tolerating, keeping of stews, and resorting to them" is forbidden by this precept of the Decalogue. On this subject, the Westminster divines broke with Thomas Aquinas who thought that the toleration of brothels was a necessary evil (see our discussion in this thread). Bishop John Davenant's commentary on Colossians (one of the greatest ever commentaries on a single book of Holy Scripture) provides us with some background reading for understanding the rationale of the Westminster divines on the subject: John Davenant on the duty of suppressing brothels.



Not to be particularly over critical here, but what’s the connection between Davenant and the Westminster Divines? Did they interact with Davenant on this issue particularly?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2019)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Not to be particularly over critical here, but what’s the connection between Davenant and the Westminster Divines? Did they interact with Davenant on this issue particularly?



Well, being part of the English delegation to the Synod of Dort, John Davenant was very highly respected among the divines of the era. (Keep an eye out for how often Davenant is quoted with approval in subsequent writings.) I am quoting him to highlight how English Reformed thought considered the issue of the criminalisation of prostitution in its intellectual history. It is part of the nature of intellectual history that the historian has to engage in informed speculation as to what influenced people, making judgments on the basis of probability.


----------

